# At Last! A Movie About Barack Obama's Supporters!



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Coming to a theatre near you.

"Minions"


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Coming to a theatre near you.
> 
> "Minions"


Stop insulting the "Minions", what have they ever done wrong to you? Have they raised your taxes, screwed up your health insurance, called you a racist, told you what you can or can't eat or taken away any of your rights? Besides, they look like mini Slippy's when he was younger... I did a search on google and confirmed that to be true. :Yikes:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

ekim said:


> Stop insulting the "Minions", what have they ever done wrong to you? Have they raised your taxes, screwed up your health insurance, called you a racist, told you what you can or can't eat or taken away any of your rights? Besides, they look like mini Slippy's when he was younger... I did a search on google and confirmed that to be true. :Yikes:


Lord, I apologize for that one there, and please be with all the starving Pygmies down there in New Guinea! :laughhard:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

^^Thank You^^ You could have started a "Minion" race riot, please be careful. They have rights too you know.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Minions Lives Matter!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I thought you were going to say they did a remake of Planet of the Apes, but they already did that.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Further googling show that Slippy was NOT a Minion when younger, but he did have ties with them and was more of a leading figure and was just trying to get them to become more Americanized. It is obvious that they didn't take to Slippy's efforts, but that is in no way Slippy's fault as he tried his best. Thank you Slippy. :whew:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Minions vs the smurfs is this considered racism?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Minions vs the smurfs is this considered racism?


No, but smurfs are gay, IMO.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Minions vs the smurfs is this considered racism?


That comment makes the liberals angrier than a Keebler Elf being demoted to ************.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Smurfs are Communist. Think about it. Papa smurf is all in red. They all share in the village, and the lessons learned are all Communist or Socialist in nature.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

See? What'd I tell ya? It's true.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Smurfs can't be gay - have you seen Smurfette?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If you choke a smurf what color does he turn?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> If you choke a smurf what color does he turn?


Purple.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Smurfs can't be gay - have you seen Smurfette?


Why is there only one female smurf. Just like the only female in my college computer classes. There can only be one! How the heck do they expect smurfs to reproduce.


----------

